

Infrastructure Integration: Metadata versus API - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/09/25/infrastructure-integration-metadata-versus-api.aspx

======
mahmud
More infrastructure and architecturing stuff please!

